# Raptors acquire G/F Carlos Delfino from Detroit for two second-round picks



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/release_061507.html



> The Toronto Raptors announced Friday they have acquired guard Carlos Delfino from the Detroit Pistons in exchange for a second-round draft pick in 2009 and 2011.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Raps get Delfino!*

nice, I like 

dude had some nice throw downs this past playoffs

he's a SG or SF????


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Raps get Delfino!*

Nice! He's a good defender, and is at his best wehn slashing to the basket. He doesn't lack beyond the arc either. Sad to see him go  Good luck in Toronto 'Fino!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Raps get Delfino!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yGCHA8MJwY&mode=related&search=

Check that out!

I think he can play SF - he's 6-6 or 6-7 *

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/carlosdelfino.htm
Edit * He is 6'6"


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Raps get Delfino!*

I can't beleive Detroit gave up on him for two future seconds . . . he was at the least a servicable bench player on that team. Assuming Toronto is decent the next few years, that will be Delfino for 2 low 2nds.
Here are some more highlights
(Delfino starts at 1:50)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejUrFfhJE0U

More highlights . . . .
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Gd2--een7SI&mode=related&search=


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Raps get Delfino!*

He will do great in Toronto. He's a smart player, and plays good defense. He can look amazing when he is slashing to the hole, but he often finishes too soft. He's a solid defender, rebounder, and ball handler. He doesn't score much though.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Raps get Delfino!*

I hear the knock on him is that he is inconsistant, But having only seen a couple games where he played any decent minutes I wouldn't know . .. he played well in those games.

I can't imagine that he is our master plan at the 3? or is he? We still have Mo and Joey, and one of them if not both are clearly gone or behind Delfino in the rotation.
We still have MLE, and I assume its being used . . . Detroit thinks they have Hill coming back now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Raps get Delfino!*

Wow!

Sometimes it is easy to forget what a good management team we have.

Delfino could be a Most Improved Player candidate this upcoming season if things work out.

A cheap, low-risk, high-reward type move. Simply awesome.

Delfino's attitude in Detroit put me off but he has a chance to prove himself in Toronto.

He could absolutely wind up being our starter if Garbo is a step slow at the beginning of next season.

We get to try him out for a year and then decide if we want to keep him.

Good signing all-around.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Raps get Delfino!*

Is the 09 pick the one owed to us by New Orleans via the Aaron Williams trade?

If so, we got Delfino really, really cheap.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Raps get Delfino!*

Great trade and it didn't cost much either this pretty much means that Mo is gone


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Toronto Raptors acquire G/F Carlos Delfino from Detroit for two second-round picks*

He is only inconsistent on his finishing. He often is too soft, and doesn't finish hard. You can always expect his defense, and rebounding to be there. I have a feeling Detroit has messing with his head, and you could notice it. He will shine in Toronto. I really hope this leads to Mo going to Detroit. I'd like Grant, but I don't wanna have to have a bidding war with PHX over him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Seems to me Detroit is trying to cut costs to keep Chauncey Billups.

I wonder if Mohammed gets dealt as well?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3Gyu_m53GA&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8XCEXMBhrg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVIyq8Jymwo

heres some more vids of him


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Seems to me Detroit is trying to cut costs to keep Chauncey Billups.
> 
> I wonder if Mohammed gets dealt as well?


I don't think Chauncey is the problem. Joe realized that Delfino wasn't bringing it every night. I really hope Mohammed gets dealt, but that may be tough if Webber leaves. This is definitely a sign of things to come though.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3Gyu_m53GA&mode=related&search=


Wouldn't be a highlight reel for a Euro player without the miserable music.

Europe--seriously--the internet is here. Everything is at your fingertips. Catch up already!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

cool. i haven't seen enough of delfino but i trust mauricio's judgment. i'm a fan of second-round picks, especially with our european flavour, but this is a hard gamble not to like. 

garbo
parker
graham
mop
lj
delfino
dixon

i'm 100% sure that we'll enter the season with those 7 guys on the wing. healthy competition for minutes. bosh and bargnani will be playing 48 minutes apiece. 

peace


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

ballocks said:


> cool. i haven't seen enough of delfino but i trust mauricio's judgment. i'm a fan of second-round picks, especially with our european flavour, but this is a hard gamble not to like.
> 
> garbo
> parker
> ...


I have a feeling Mo and joey won't be around


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

From the Star




> Doug Smith
> Sports Reporter
> The Raptors have added to their backcourt depth at a minimal price.
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

I like the move. Delfino is under control 3yrs for peanuts, so there's not alot of risk there. He provides something that we need and we didn't give that much up to get him. BC was really smart saving a tiny bit under the cap and getting him during the 06-07 season, so I think (although I'm not entirely sure) that we still have our full MLE still. That being said, we shouldn't expect him to be a great player, but rather a good role player for us. The fact that he can defend is nice too.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think this is a sign of more things to come. With Delfino here, I think Dixon, Mopete, and Joey Graham are likely to be on the way out.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I think if Toronto had a 1st round pick they would have taken Belinelli instead but Delfino is somewhat similar. It seemed a little bit strained between him and the Pistons but so did Okur and Darko, yet they keep bringing foreign players in, interesting.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol wow, this was totally unexpected. I haven't seen much of Delfino but from what I've heard, he's a good rebounder, a great defender, can create off the dribble and he likes to mix it up and head for the hoop which is just the kind of man the Raps need. And we got him for basically nothing courtesy of BC's magic.

Eh, I wonder what else BC has in store? Maybe this is a setup for a future trade?


----------



## chulo (Jun 29, 2006)

i think this trade sets up a potential trade for joey, the rights to mo and maybe juan dixon. dixon is in the last year of his contract and joey has a team option after this year. those expiring contracts could get us 4.3 million in cap space. anyone know what luke jackson's contract is?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Detroit has a very good Euro scouting department but it is not meshing well with the coaching staffs they have had in place.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Sweet trade, I ve been wanting this guy and now we got him on the raps


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

low profile player who has'nt been given the PT to put up the type of numbers he was in europe 11/5 (23 MPG)

Boris Diaw and Barbosa were low profile before they got into the run & gun offense, maybe Delfino blossems avg 20 or so MPG backing up Garbo.

I think maybe it be best Graham play back up minutes at PF has the body to just too slow to have gaurding on the perimiter.
His offense as well is better suited at PF.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

This is another stellar pick up by BC.

He consistently gets a high return on value. 

I don't know that delfino will materialize into a key rotation guy, but he's worth the risk. Small financial liability, didn't have to part with any significant assets. 

War BC


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Certainly a good trade to increase quality of depth. Now we certainly have a deal to be made. Even with no picks, draft night could be fun for Raps fans. Super cheap contract.

Thank the lawd for Robert Sarver.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice pick up here. I like Delfino.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i like the idea of having another slasher, but I am *LOVING* the idea of having a solid rebounder and defender on the wing.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hard to believe the thought of giving up Calderon was being bandied about considering our FO got Delfino, who might wind up playing 30 minutes a night, for a handshake and a pat on the back.

The saying that cap space is better for making trades than signing free agents comes true again.

Still need a third point guard and maybe an undrafted 07 big to replace Sow/Slokar if they aren't brought back.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wow wow wow great deal for us, hopefuly that pick doesnt burn us in the future


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Great stuff again by BC.

If nothing else it creates competition and depth, two things that were in the Raps favour heading into last season and played a large part of them being successful. I hope somewhere Luke Jackson is thinking "damn, I better learn to play D quick" and Joey Graham heads straight to a shrink to get his head examined because besides Parker, nobody is assured any playing time next season.

But yeah, I gotta imagine that this is a trade that sets up another.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

damn, this is a great move by BC......all we really needed from the 3 spot was someone who would play defense, be tough on the boards, while being able to stick his shot when left open or finish strong at the net...Delfino looks to be able to do all those things and at his minimal price, like others have said, hes a low risk/high reward type of player...


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

Flush said:


> This is another stellar pick up by BC.
> 
> He consistently gets a high return on value.
> 
> ...


He played in the italian league... I think that in this trade there is a lot of "Gherardini".


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Delfino will really unleash here.

He is a player with great fundamentals, he can even run the point if needed.
He's an amazing pick up by the Raps.. 
I hope he gets the time he needs to show what he couldn't in Detroit.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

supermati said:


> Delfino will really unleash here.
> 
> He is a player with great fundamentals, he can even run the point if needed.
> He's an amazing pick up by the Raps..
> I hope he gets the time he needs to show what he couldn't in Detroit.


I really hope you are correct. Can't help notice his lack of numbers then again stuck on the Detroit rotation really must be a hindrance. 

Good Luck Delfino hope you push us over the edge... 

Great that a deal happened and totally out of the blue.. BC is a great GM.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I look at his #'s and gotta think that Detroit's system played a large role in his low stats. It's just doesn't seem like there's many shots available after the big five. I was very impressed by him during the 2004 Olympics.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Im happy to have him on the team


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Gotta love these something for virtually nothing moves. Last summer it was Parker, Garbo, and Hump (and Luke Jackson during the season). And now this summer starts of with Delfino. We just keep getting deeper at every position.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

we've basically swapped pj.tucker and a couple very late picks (the kinds that get sold for 200-300k--and the kinds we can just go out an buy) for luke jackson and carlos delfino. not too shabby.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *seifer0406 !*
> 
> I think this is a sign of more things to come. With Delfino here, I think Dixon, Mopete, and Joey Graham are likely to be on the way out.


I think that BC will no doubt try to pawn Joey off to some other team, not give him away but artificially inflate his percieved "potential" maybe similar to the Hoffa trade last year.

Dixon would probably be the first filler type contract that teams will request in trades (servicable player, small contract), so I'm assuming he'll be gone

but, I'm not sure that BC will let Mo walk. He might end up being the best most affordable option if BC can't pull the trigger on a bigger deal


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *supermati !*
> 
> he can even run the point if needed


can anyone else with knowledge of Delfine confirm this, I didn't think of him as a point.....Detroit fans??????


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

TRON said:


> can anyone else with knowledge of Delfino confirm this, I didn't think of him as a point.....Detroit fans??????


He has decent handles, but no way is he a point. He will bring defense, and rebounding to the team every night. He is a very nice penetrator, but often finishes too soft. Things may change when he's in a faster-paced system, and playing for Team International. He will shine all too well in Toronto. Can Detroit have Mo now?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> He has decent handles, but no way is he a point. He will bring defense, and rebounding to the team every night. He is a very nice penetrator, but often finishes too soft. Things may change when he's in a faster-paced system, and playing for Team International. He will shine all too well in Toronto. Can Detroit have Mo now?


I don't know if BC will just let Mopete walk. Since Detroit needs cap space to sign Billups it's unlikely that they will just sign Mopete even if it's only 3-4 mil (likely to be more) a year. It will have to be a sign and trade. Now, what players will Detroit send over in return?

Maybe Mopete + Kris Humphries and Dixon for Mcdyess and Lindsey Hunter?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't know if BC will just let Mopete walk. Since Detroit needs cap space to sign Billups it's unlikely that they will just sign Mopete even if it's only 3-4 mil (likely to be more) a year. It will have to be a sign and trade. Now, what players will Detroit send over in return?
> 
> Maybe Mopete + Kris Humphries and Dixon for Mcdyess and Lindsey Hunter?


With Dale Davis leaving at 3.5M, and Ronald Murray possibly opting out. The Pistons can resign Chauncey at 11-13M, and spend the MLE. I'd really want Grant Hill, but Mo Pete may come cheaper.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Flush said:


> This is another stellar pick up by BC.
> 
> He consistently gets a high return on value.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think this is right. I like how Colangelo knows how to navigate in today's free agency market, where teams don't do risky trades any more. I've been highly critical of Delfino in the past because IMO he plays scared and makes too many boneheaded mistakes, but he also had a hard time getting on the court and he would look impressive from time to time. This is, like you said, high reward and low risk. I doubt it works out for you but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

low risk move, but this essentially guarantees MoPete and possibly one other dude will be gone this offseason. Hopefully we can persuade some team into signing and trading for Mo lol...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

He played PG position on Argentina National sometimes, he did quite well.
It's not his natural position by any means, but he can pass and run the ball around pretty well.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I think this a great trade for Raptors, adds a little more depth at the 2 and 1


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

the 1????????

I think it is a rob to get a serviceable player for 2 second round picks, especially since we are most likely going to be a playoff team for the years to come, but I don't see why we have a use for him, he isn't a starter caliber and our problem is we have too much mediocre bench, we don't need more bench, we need a starter!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Its an interesting move.

I wanted to trade VC for a package of Darko, Delfino, and expiring contract of Dale Davis back in the day.

But second round picks were supposed to be of huge value with our Euro scouting advantage. We are giving up two cracks at finding a real gem like Ginobli for a guy who doesn't seem like much of an upgrade over Joey.

Delfino seems like a straight line player without too much swerve to his game. And he doesn't have that long armed, athletic, body type we would ideally want on our wing. JoeyG, Luke, and Delfino seem like too much duplication on the wing with none of them being the total package we want.

Where would you rank Delfino against Nachbar and Pavlovic? Those are guys we may have been able to sign outright with no picks with their teams having salary cap issues.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's a very good point considering we have never gotten a serviceable 2nd round draft pick (Euro or Domestic) in the history of the franchise. We are either due for one in the form of Ukic, or have one coming our way in the very short future.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think he may be just a bait for something bigger.. I mean I'm probably thinking too much, but since he's teammates with nocioni, maybe nocioni will sign with us for a discount now. Nocioni is restricted, but since Chicago already has Deng they might not want to sign Noicioni especially at the price other teams like us are willing to sign, so they settle for a sign and trade. We probably give up Mop, Garbo, and possibly other fillers like Graham, Dixon.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> the 1????????
> 
> I think it is a rob to get a serviceable player for 2 second round picks, especially since we are most likely going to be a playoff team for the years to come, but I don't see why we have a use for him, he isn't a starter caliber and our problem is we have too much mediocre bench, we don't need more bench, we need a starter!


We dont know if Garbo will fully recover and be the same player he was prior yto that game, behind him is Graham who progressed but not enough that you could be comfortable, Joey is sdtill raw, will he be a good starter who knows, he hwas streeky in the starts he got.
Delfino if Joey aint doing wellome PT at SF, and for the moment likely takes MO's spot until free agency.

He's low key and just look at the low key guys B.c aqquired when he was managing the Suns (Diaw, Barbosa, these guys were nobody's until they become Suns.
As well Delfino did'nt got a lot of PT on Detriot's bench, they just use Mcdyess and Hunter the rest barley see the floor, Okur become a star after leaving , the jury is still out on Darko but he as a Magic played like a average C.

Who knows what Delfino will develop into.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I like Dixon but defensively a liability to play at SG and does'nt have PG handels.Delfino will compete vs who ever we sign with our MLE to be the back up SG.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Delfino is one of those guys that you can easily get excited about when watching him play because of some of things he can do on the court. He always look like he could break out at any minute, but over time you realize that he has serious deficiencies in his game that are preventing that from happening.

He's not really a great defender, but he's strong and physical and he anticipates passing lanes well (and also gambles, though he's gotten better at that). He's a very solid rebounder for a guard/forward, keeps a lot of balls alive, and will make a fair amount of hustle plays. On offense he has good instincts in the open floor. He's a good passer on the break and he's fairly explosive. He also has a very nice looking jump shot.

Sounds great right?

The more you watch him though, the more you start to notice some other things. His jump shot LOOKS great, but it doesn't go in. Not just tough luck misses either, he'll miss long, short, left, right. That indicates there is a flaw in his mechanics somewhere. He's a very inconsistant shooter. He's an inconsistant shooter and he wants to shoot a LOT of three's. He settles badly on offense.

The more you watch, you start to notice that the reason he looks so much better in the open floor is because he needs the open space. He has a plodding first step and poor lateral quickness. He is nothing like Ginobili in this regard. Someone said there is no swerve to his game and they are exactly right. With multiple knee injuries and surgery already under his belt, I wouldn't expect him to get much better either. He just can't create off the dribble in the halfcourt. He can't go side to side, but he does have a couple nice spin moves he can use to gain some ground in the paint, unfortunately this also leads to the next point: if he's not dunking, he's a poor finisher. He'll make nice moves, but then he'll miss layups.

He stands around in one place a lot on offense waiting to shoot. If a coach can get him moving though he can be effective. When Chris Webber first came over Delfino was doing a good job using his size and athleticism to make good cuts for easy baskets. That's where the inconsistancy starts to come into play. He just doesn't seem to bring the same level of focus every night. 

He's also shown a serious unwillingness to compete for his minutes. He was very sulky in his first two years in Detroit and they actually had to trade Mo Evans last summer just so he wouldn't have competition for backup minutes. At the first sign of trouble in the minutes department he'll start talking about wanting to be traded.

Delfino has talent, but the question is how much. I don't think he's a starter in the NBA, and I don't think his personality lends itself real well to coming off the bench. When I heard he was traded to Toronto though, I wasn't all that surprised because I always figured if he was going to have any success in the NBA, Toronto seemed like the best fit for him. He'll have a chance to come out and compete for the starting spot, and who knows, maybe it will be good for him.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

MLKG said:


> The more you watch him though, the more you start to notice some other things. His jump shot LOOKS great, but it doesn't go in. Not just tough luck misses either, he'll miss long, short, left, right. That indicates there is a flaw in his mechanics somewhere. He's a very inconsistant shooter. He's an inconsistant shooter and he wants to shoot a LOT of three's. He settles badly on offense.


No worries Hoopla will fix that


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *c dog !*
> 
> I think he may be just a bait for something bigger.. I mean I'm probably thinking too much, but since he's teammates with nocioni, maybe nocioni will sign with us for a discount now.


I thought about the Argentinian connection too, but realistically Nocioni who is in the earnings prime of his career and will 100% go where the moneys at. I like Nocs too, I think he'd be a slight upgrade over Garbo, but he doesn't adress any of our most pressing needs


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *MLKG !*
> 
> Delfino is one of those guys that you can easily get excited about when watching him play because of some of things he can do on the court. He always look like he could break out at any minute, but over time you realize that he has serious deficiencies in his game that are preventing that from happening.
> 
> ...


thanks for the indepth overview of Delfino. I have to say though, that you are more down on him and his game than most that have posted. I don't catch too many Detroit games, but I was wondering how consistent was his minutes over the course of the season??

would he get consistent backup minutes, or would it be spotty....playing one day, then no minutes the next two, then a lot the next game. I know playing inconsistant minutes can really effect a players mentality and game (see MoPete this year)

Like many have mentioned, Delfino will have that chip on his shoulder this year, aswell being in a contract year.....I'm hoping that he can be a good backup for us, guard some of the bigger 2guards in the league, and be that slashing guard we need.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

TRON said:


> thanks for the indepth overview of Delfino. I have to say though, that you are more down on him and his game than most that have posted. I don't catch too many Detroit games, but I was wondering how consistent was his minutes over the course of the season??
> 
> would he get consistent backup minutes, or would it be spotty....playing one day, then no minutes the next two, then a lot the next game. I know playing inconsistant minutes can really effect a players mentality and game (see MoPete this year)


His first two years his minutes were shaky and he didn't react well. Last summer Dumars traded Maurice Evans and basically handed him all of the backup minutes. He played in all 82 games this year. The regular playing time seemed to improve his attitude and his confidence, and he definately had his moments, but at what point do you start expecting a guy as athletic and talented as he is to start averaging more than 5 ppg on better than 40% shooting? 

I don't mean to make him out to be an entirely useless player though. He's a very good playmaker on the break and his inconsistancy on offense doesn't extend to his knack for keeping balls alive and making hustle plays. His usefullness just drops way off when he's playing in a halfcourt offense. He makes good entry passes, but the fact that I even need to bring that up should say something.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

I dont know why BC is adding more youth to this young team. We need some vets to play that 2/3 spot.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

DWADE4 said:


> I dont know why BC is adding more youth to this young team. We need some vets to play that 2/3 spot.


We have a solid vet in Parker(32 years old today...Happy birth day AP) to hold down the starting 2 guard spot...what else do you need? Joey is 25, Dixon turns 29 in October....so I like Delfino at 24.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm still blown away by this trade. Delfino for second rounders! I don't know if Raptor management has ever pulled off a trade like this - nothing comes to mind anyway. Delfino is a legitimate player, one of the young, international swingmen that are starting to come into their own (nachbar and pavlovic are others). He's long, athletic and skilled. He's got a lot of international experience and is coming directly from a fantastic Detroit program. 

I honestly don't know if BC should even use the MLE after this move. Where are our needs? I wanted another rangy swingman and BC has already acquired one. We need a third point guard but obviously I'm looking for Ukic to fill that role. 

I'm just so stoked on this move. I don't know if Delfino is going to get a lot of minutes on our team but he's a damn fine backup IMO. And his contract works just fine with what we're doing.

Delfino, AP, Garbo, Dixon, Joey, Luke, Andrea. What a fine group of wing players we have going into next season. Remember what we had after trading VC?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'll always take experienced youth. It's inexperience we don't need.


----------

